# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Best Pho Places?

## phreezee

Being Vietnamese I can be a little picky on this one. So far I've tried Pho Pasteur, and Golden Bell.
Pho Pastuer was good for taste but their Pho Dac Biet didn't even have meat-balls in it, didn't seem very deluxe to me. 

Golden Bell gets a solid 2 thumbs down from me.  :thumbsdown:   :thumbsdown:  Their broth was obviously old, and super sweet either from too much sugar or MSG. Plus the sign at the front said they where raising their prices this month.

On the Viet subject, I tried Thi Thi subs the other day... great stuff :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## 2000_SI

For subs, I say Khim Ahn on 17th, and for Pho or Bun, Mina's in Avenida...

----------


## dennisaur

have you been to pho rang dong near lucky supermarket? good stuff  :thumbs up:  

oh yeah and thi this subs are the shit! :Big Grin:

----------


## wildrice

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...&highlight=pho

----------


## toyboy88

pho so 1 on 16th and centre street north is pretty good!  :Smilie:

----------


## hampstor

Pho Xuan!  :Drool:

----------


## Despair*

Pho Hoai has always been my fav. Be sure to give them a try one of these days  :Wink:

----------


## dooman24

pho dau bo on 17th ave S.E.
gooooooooooooooood

----------


## kevie88

Pho Anh Hyuen on Center Street is my favorite, They pwnded me for the last 5 years..

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *pho so 1 on 16th and centre street north is pretty good! *



 :Werd!:  Just went there a few days ago and was good.

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by kevie88_ 
> *Pho Anh Hyuen on Center Street is my favorite, They pwnded me for the last 5 years..*



THis is my fav cuz of their curry noodle soup...really good.

----------


## GTS Jeff

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Pho Xuan! *



 :Werd!:   :Werd!:   :Werd!:  

I also like going to Bagolac for their Sate soup.

----------


## Pihsiak

what's that on in 17th ave in forest lawn by the pizza hut?


Doesn't get any better than that for pho

----------


## motoki88

That would be Pho Binh Minh and yes I agree with you on that one.

----------


## Weapon_R

Pho Xuan is good but i've seen barnyards that are cleaner than those owners.

It's the only one in the east side I can think of thats half decent though.  :Frown:

----------


## jaysas_63

have you tried phoung Vi, formerly know as pho kim, on 17th ave right next to western.....i love that place, whenever i think of their spicy beef satay, my mouth waters....

----------


## l8braker

what about the spot across from chinook station in the sw??? real good last time i was there.

----------


## phreezee

Tried Pho Dau Boa today and thought it was pretty good. Had to drive 20 mintues to get there, but it was worth the trip. I had the pho bo sate BTW. The one complaint would be the tuong ot (hot sauce) on the table had been watered down with vinegar, that's pretty ghetto IMO. Or maybe it's just some other brand, either way it was gross.

----------


## Weapon_R

> _Originally posted by l8braker_ 
> *what about the spot across from chinook station in the sw??? real good last time i was there.*



That's probably Bagolac Saigon you are referring to. Clean place but the food is pretty bland IMO

----------


## philipoo

> _Originally posted by motoki88_ 
> *That would be Pho Binh Minh and yes I agree with you on that one.*



+ pho xuan

----------


## GTS Jeff

Huong Que in Edmonton has good pho. Pretty ghetto place, but the pho is good.

----------


## jaysas_63

> _Originally posted by GTS Jeff_ 
> *Huong Que in Edmonton has good pho. Pretty ghetto place, but the pho is good.*



where is it?...close to the uni by any chance?

----------


## GTS Jeff

> _Originally posted by jaysas_63_ 
> * 
> 
> where is it?...close to the uni by any chance?*



 Hahaha no. It's in Chinatown, across from Lucky 97.

----------


## teknical

I went to the Pho place in deerfoot meadows, wasnt very good at all  :Frown:  well maybe it was just what I got. Also with Viet subs, Im very picky with where I go also. I've tried a number of places, and so far the best was the place right across from SAIT.

If anyone can recommend a Pho place, or a good Viet sub place, I'm sold!

I see most of you recommended Thi Thi subs, so I'll check it out, but any good Pho places would be appreciated. Also is Oriental Pheonix a good place?? I hear they make good food, but havent tested it out yet.

----------


## SOAB

Oriental Pheonix is good if you're white and like paying high prices for small portions of food  :Big Grin:

----------


## PinkKitty

The one near Northland ain't too bad, it's better than the ones in China TOwn actually...

----------


## SoSlowDx

> _Originally posted by dennisaur_ 
> *have you been to pho rang dong near lucky supermarket? good stuff  
> 
> oh yeah and thi this subs are the shit!*



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by SoSlowDx_ 
> * 
> 
>  *



I knew you were gonna say something like that haha

----------


## HTN SWCHS

> _Originally posted by philipoo_ 
> * 
> 
> + pho xuan*



+2

----------


## SoSlowDx

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> I knew you were gonna say something like that haha*



LOL Damn Right!

Pho Xuan -1 :Barf:

----------


## RotaryDrifter

1st- Pho Dau Bo 
2nd- Pho kim
3rd- Minh Chau


 :thumbs up:

----------


## hampstor

enough pho threads, need one for bun bo hue  :Big Grin:

----------


## eb0i

Pho Hoa on 17th Ave S.E. (where Vietnamese Village used to be) is pretty good. Its a franchise and is all over the States and one in Edmonton as well. Highly Recommended!

The new Pho place down by the IKEA in Deerfoot Meadows is uber gross. The broth had no flavour(it was very similar to boiled water with coloring) and the portion was small. There is more meat in a hotdog and more noodle in a instant bowl of noodles (i ordered the regular).

----------


## Ben

I enjoy:

Pho Hoai (Far East Shopping Center on 3rd)
Phoung Vi On 17th and 5th
Bagolac (if I dont feel like driving downtown)


Those are the only ones I frequent regularly.

I have been to the one in Deerfoot Meadows, and I ordered the massive bowl, and it was filling. Way better than that garbage joint out at 130th McKenzie Doulasdale. Especially when they wanna charge you 2 bucks for jasmine tea, when pretty much every other pho joint around has it free right when you sit down. Out in the burbs, they are more expensive, smaller size, and they just arn't as good.

17th ave, Downtown, and Centre Street are the best spots.

----------


## Pihsiak

> _Originally posted by SOAB_ 
> *Oriental Pheonix is good if you're white and like paying high prices for small portions of food *



It doesn't get any whiter at Oriental Pheonix, their beef pho is the last one on their list of phos and i had to ask them if it was raw beef because it was not labled

how white is it there? on the way to my table i noticed a kid had an order of fries. Fries in a viet Restaurant???

I was impress by how they were able to take 8 ppl's order without writing it down....

----------


## Weapon_R

> _Originally posted by RotaryDrifter_ 
> *
> 2nd- Pho kim
> 
> *



 :ROFL!:  do a search regarding Pho Kim here

----------


## phreezee

Went to Pho Que Huong at T&T and overall it gets a  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  for cleanliness, service, portions and pricing. Nothing to complain about tastewise either.

----------


## Ted Willis

k im not sure what this place is called but its just off 17th and 5th street, right next to papa johns and 7-11,.. i found the food to be incredible, i had an XL spicy beef satay, and i can honestly say i was very impressed, large portion, and they even brought me another bottle of hot sauce upon noticing the gross ammount i add  :Smilie: .. check it out, i think i paid 8 bucks or something with tip too.. legit

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by Ted Willis_ 
> *k im not sure what this place is called but its just off 17th and 5th street, right next to papa johns and 7-11,.. i found the food to be incredible, i had an XL spicy beef satay, and i can honestly say i was very impressed, large portion, and they even brought me another bottle of hot sauce upon noticing the gross ammount i add .. check it out, i think i paid 8 bucks or something with tip too.. legit*



Thats Phoung Vi.

I like that joint also.

The lady who runs the place knows me too well, haha, no need to order, it just comes.

----------


## gonefishing

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *enough pho threads, need one for bun bo hue *



^^ I agree i usaully order this now eveytime i go to a vietnamese restaurant but not all restaurants carry this dish  :thumbs up:

----------


## GTS Jeff

What about cum dia?

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by gonefishing_ 
> * 
> 
> ^^ I agree i usaully order this now eveytime i go to a vietnamese restaurant but not all restaurants carry this dish *



best place for bun bo hue is straight from vietnam or at home  :Big Grin:

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> best place for bun bo hue is straight from vietnam or at home *



yeah.. i like making it at home and it was good in vietnam (when I got over all the bugs around the "kitchen"). Pho Binh Minh has good bun bo hue. There's also that place in little saigon on 17th called Bun Bo Hue (i haven't been there yet)  :hijacked:

----------


## gonefishing

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> Pho Binh Minh has good bun bo hue. There's also that place in little saigon on 17th called Bun Bo Hue (i haven't been there yet) *



IF ITS THE PLACE RIGHT BESIDE THE OLD VIETNAMESE VILLAGE ON 17TH AVE YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I WOULD HIGHLY NOT RECOMMEND IT. THEIR FOOD IS DISGUSTING.

BUT THE PLACE BESIDE LE DA CAFE WHERE YOU BUY IT BY THE POT OR THE BOWL IS AWESOME IF YOU LIKE REALLY AUTHENTIC TASTING BUN BO HUE

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by gonefishing_ 
> * 
> 
> IF ITS THE PLACE RIGHT BESIDE THE OLD VIETNAMESE VILLAGE ON 17TH AVE YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I WOULD HIGHLY NOT RECOMMEND IT. THEIR FOOD IS DISGUSTING.
> 
> BUT THE PLACE BESIDE LE DA CAFE WHERE YOU BUY IT BY THE POT OR THE BOWL IS AWESOME IF YOU LIKE REALLY AUTHENTIC TASTING BUN BO HUE*



ya, can;t go wrong with 20 dollars per pot, i think thats the place.

----------


## RiCE-DaDDy

that place on 12 ave (between mcload and 1st in dt) and u gotta go upstairs? forgot the name but its a solid choice

----------


## Sprinter

Mai Van by SAIT... tastey

----------


## spyce

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Pho Xuan! *



gross man
i went there before and I didnt like it at all. It tasted funny..and the sate is weird. Its all yellow and brown. I had to ask for extra because it really didnt add any flavor

Best pho place goes to Pho So on centre street  :thumbs up:

----------


## DepTrotter

> _Originally posted by Sprinter_ 
> *Mai Van by SAIT... tastey*



this is the forth food thread ive seen you bump from the past today

hungry much?

----------


## Sprinter

> _Originally posted by DepTrotter_ 
> * 
> 
> this is the forth food thread ive seen you bump from the past today
> 
> hungry much?*



It's funny how a guy named Dep TROTTER comes in and comments on every single thread I posted on, someone needs to get busy on his job and stop screwing around. I know you know like every moderator on Beyond and that makes you soo cool cause you'll never be band even with a name like that and a sig that promotes deep throating as a way of life... :dunno:

----------


## DepTrotter

i dont know what you are talking about you must be delusional, whats your problem with my lifestyle?, i don't appreciate being bashed because the way i live, afterall you boast about driving a minivan, and judging from your food whoring threads i can tell you'll never have kids in that van...

----------


## l8braker

LOL, 2 n00b's battling it out. Great way to kill of the rest of the afternoon at work here. 

 :ROFL!:

----------


## jav_

Pho Vietman

----------


## HybridTheory

> _Originally posted by dooman24_ 
> *pho dau bo on 17th ave S.E.
> gooooooooooooooood*



 :Werd!:  Mmmmmm craving it now

----------


## AzN'SKillZ

best pho place is across form t&t supermarket right next to tiger billiard.

thi thi  :thumbsdown:  , there subs are not bad but its just not worth waiting in line for 30 mins. and the quality is only average there are way better places in calgary!

----------


## SoSlowDx

Pho- Rang Dong besides Lucky Supermarket
Rice/vermicelli- Dishes - Pho Minh Chau (Inglewood)
Subs- Thi Thi


 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## jcrules99

xuan and binh minh

----------


## Slashin_

xuan is gross
pho dau bo
pho binh mihn
r the best ive has it all,pho so,pho kim n 10 othjer places
they the best cause they consistant,few minor change time to time but xuan was frickin awesome at first not they suck balls havent been there for an year

----------


## GQBalla

i remember when pho xuan first opened - sooo good now i went back about 6 months ago and it was horrible....

anyone been to "le da"????

----------


## jcrules99

^^^ le da is good too, i only been there couple times, the subs arent bad either

----------


## aaronck

> _Originally posted by Pihsiak_ 
> * 
> 
> It doesn't get any whiter at Oriental Pheonix, their beef pho is the last one on their list of phos and i had to ask them if it was raw beef because it was not labled
> 
> how white is it there? on the way to my table i noticed a kid had an order of fries. Fries in a viet Restaurant???
> 
> I was impress by how they were able to take 8 ppl's order without writing it down....*



I love this place, and have been there a million times and have never seen fries on the menu or on anyone's table. Their fish sauce is the best I've had in the city, and while a little expensive, it's consistent, clean, and courteous for dumb white guys like me

----------


## bebejc

Pho So 1 for the win!

----------


## ashee

Pho So or Pho Xuan, yum.

----------


## hampstor

i just went to a new place, Pho Hao - turns out they're new owners who bought out the Le's Pho place in the NE right beside where the ikea used to be. They have very tastey Pho and Bun Bo Hue  :I'd Hit it!:  

They must've just bought it because everything say Le's Pho except the menus

----------


## bigbadboss101

I like Pho So. Baglac Saigon is nice too.

I am in Fort Mac and having Pho cravings.

----------


## dennisaur

> _Originally posted by jcrules99_ 
> *^^^ le da is good too, i only been there couple times, the subs arent bad either*



 :Werd!:   :Werd!:  i agree the subs there are pretty good as well

----------


## lexIS300

stop saying pho so, its pho so 1. doesnt make sense if you just say pho so

----------


## stevieo

haha i can't believe you guys like pho xuan, its so gross there.

----------


## DowntownCowboy

If you avoid the lunch rush, there is never a lineup at the Thi Thi on 8th. The one in Chinatown gets a bit busier around dinner.

Care to educate us on the better sub places in Calgary? (downtown preferably) My only complaint about Thi Thi is that they use a bit too much butter, and once we were at the bottom of the bucket of sate chicken and the spice was almost unbearable. Consistency is all I ask!





> _Originally posted by AzN'SKillZ_ 
> *best pho place is across form t&amp;t supermarket right next to tiger billiard.
> 
> thi thi  , there subs are not bad but its just not worth waiting in line for 30 mins. and the quality is only average there are way better places in calgary!*

----------


## ProjectR

i've said it before...the best pho is in forest lawn.  :thumbs up:

----------


## tony7077

pho tahn on 64th ave :crazy nut:

----------


## INITIALD

pho rang dong
mei kong
pho so 1

----------


## clem24

+1 for Pho Thanh!! They are so far the only pho place I know of that serves those tasty green weed-like things in addition to the regular basil. What are they? I know you can buy them at that Asian Supermarket on 17th SE across from the Co-op.

-10 for Pho So 1... Last TWO times I've been there it was EXTREMELY salty. I had to down about 3 Cokes and 5 waters when I got home and I was still thirsty.

Haven't been to Pho Rang Dong in a long time. I always loved that place back when I worked in the NE, but I think they've changed owners now and aren't as good.

I also like Pho 88 on 17th SE. They have the BEST spring rolls EVER and the spiciest satay.

----------


## legendboy

don't forget about pho thanh on 64th ave!

----------


## Manifesto55

I'm a fan of Pho Kim just off 16th ave and center street, but it's close to work so maybe I'm biased.

----------


## legendboy

> _Originally posted by Manifesto55_ 
> *I'm a fan of Pho Kim just off 16th ave and center street, but it's close to work so maybe I'm biased.*



ludelvr, spiderman and myself had a bad experience at pho kim one time, not a big fan since

----------


## Street_Soldier

pho so 1, pho hoa. That is all.

----------


## 1RaZoR1

On the corner of 2ave and mecleod acroos from the harry building right next to the viet sub place up the stairs best pho place in calgary hands down!!!!!

----------


## KRyn

Anyone got any information on Pho Daddy which is going to be on 4th? Looks trendy, but that doesn't matter if the food isn't tasty.

----------


## 95EG6P

Noodle world

----------


## LongCity

Pho Daddy sounds stupid as fuck hahah.

----------


## lee88

Song Huong :Drool:  best bun bo hue hands down. Been to all of the others mentioned. Spring rolls are the best in Calgary :thumbs up:  also raw beef dish is super delicious I forget the name of the dish though  :Drool:  truly a hidden gem  :Smilie:  Lots of different dishes that most vietnamese restaurants/noodle house don't have.

----------


## mt12

pho so 1!

pho anh huyen has some pretty good curry pho

----------


## bowlofrice

ive tried quite a few pho places in calgary and i gotta say Pho 26 is by far the best ive had.. me and the boys from work hit up that place at least 2-3 times a week

----------


## bowlofrice

oh and forgot to add prices are 
6.50 small
7.00 large
7.95 xl 

...or something along those lines, super cheap and super ridiculously delicious

----------


## rob the knob

what is proper way to say PHO? what does it rhyme with

----------


## 403ep3

fa

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by mt12_ 
> *pho so 1!
> *



This.  :Werd!:

----------


## alien

Pho Chu The (sp?) on Macleod. The place in Ranchlands in the NW is decent on some weeks, depending on their batch of broth. I think Bolsa is decent as well.

----------


## mt12

Who here has tried Bobby Chao's Pho? Thoughts?

----------


## supe

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *what is proper way to say PHO? what does it rhyme with*



If you want to say it the western way just rhyme it with low. 

The correct way, the only slang word I can think of is the word duh, mind is drawing a blank.

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by mt12_ 
> *Who here has tried Bobby Chao's Pho? Thoughts?*



Wrong kind of asian.

The one in Ranchland is decent for that part of town, the place is small and always busy though.

----------


## masoncgy

Pho Dau Bo
Pho Thanh
Pho Kim

In that order... yummm.

----------


## bcukkk

Absolutely 100% best sate is Pho Basil on 32nd Ave. Nice clean place, great food.

----------


## alien

> _Originally posted by mt12_ 
> *Who here has tried Bobby Chao's Pho? Thoughts?*



I had it once and thought it was horrible. 

For far NW i'd agree that the ranchlands place is the best (least $h1tty?), the place in dalbrent center (essence of saigon i think it's called) is not so crappy either.

----------


## woodywoodford

I'm not even sure if it's a pho place (pretty sure it is) but my go-to is TOA (T&A?) on 7th ave/6th st sw. Crazy busy at lunch time, but soooo good  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## jdmXSI

> _Originally posted by mt12_ 
> *Who here has tried Bobby Chao's Pho? Thoughts?*



We use to go there until my girlfriend ordered a bowl of Pho and it came with a lovely surprise, a hairy pigs foot... :Barf: 

Right now, rice for kings chicken curry soup is quite tasty!

----------


## cloud7

Not pho related, but I thought someone here would know the answer to my question... which vietnamese restaurants in the city still have 5- or 7-course beef on their menus?

----------


## mt12

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> * 
> 
> We use to go there until my girlfriend ordered a bowl of Pho and it came with a lovely surprise, a hairy pigs foot...
> 
> Right now, rice for kings chicken curry soup is quite tasty!*



Hahaha that's dirty...

----------


## Dehvee

Pho Anh Huyen for their curry pho!!

----------


## sexualbanana

> _Originally posted by Dehvee_ 
> *Pho Anh Huyen for their curry pho!!*



Yuuuuup.

I've been going to Basil a lot too for their sate pho.

----------


## kirberman

> _Originally posted by bowlofrice_ 
> *ive tried quite a few pho places in calgary and i gotta say Pho 26 is by far the best ive had.. me and the boys from work hit up that place at least 2-3 times a week*



Agreed. So surprised at how good this place is and how cheap. Best place I've tried in the city hands down.

----------


## souljer

> _Originally posted by cloud7_ 
> *Not pho related, but I thought someone here would know the answer to my question... which vietnamese restaurants in the city still have 5- or 7-course beef on their menus?*



that would be @coco gardens... bo 7 mon... cant spell viet... haha its on 17th right next to 88 market.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sexualbanana_ 
> * 
> 
> Yuuuuup.
> 
> I've been going to Basil a lot too for their sate pho.*



This post finally brought me there and its soooo good!

----------


## bh87

Used to go to Pho Xuan frequently for a long time until it started being very inconsistent about two years ago.

Tried the one on 64th by Canadian Tire, Pho Pasteur, Basil and Pho Dao Bo, and didn't care for them very much.

Started going to Binh Minh on recommendation and it was our favorite by far. Kept going weekly for about a year but the wife got food poisoning from there about 8 months ago and we haven't gone back since.

Went to the one in London Square a couple times recently and it was pretty good. Tried Pho Rang Dong yesterday and it was awesome! Broth was good, noodles were fresh and the beef was really thin and tender (I always get Beef Sate and the wife gets rare beef and tendon) will definitly go back again!

----------


## dirtsniffer

the sub place besides pho rang dong is awesome too. anytime im in the ghetto I try to stop by there.

----------


## n1zm0

3 year bump, can anyone comment on 2016 Pho Dau Bo quality? I haven't been there in couple years because of laziness, just wondering if it's still as good as it used to be or are there better places as of late? Or anything else in the general vicinity to recommend for pho, I know every 2nd shop is basically a Vietnamese noodle or Chinese bbq restaurant in the ghetto on 17th.

SO's cousin from the maritimes has never tried pho so I said might as well start out with the best(or what I remember was one of the best in the city) so she can compared the rest of her experiences to this.

----------


## 403ep3

They aren't as good as they were before. I find that the MSG added is through the roof and I am always really thirsty, afterwards, even more so than other places. Still tastes good though  :dunno:

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *3 year bump, can anyone comment on 2016 Pho Dau Bo quality? I haven't been there in couple years because of laziness, just wondering if it's still as good as it used to be or are there better places as of late? Or anything else in the general vicinity to recommend for pho, I know every 2nd shop is basically a Vietnamese noodle or Chinese bbq restaurant in the ghetto on 17th.
> 
> SO's cousin from the maritimes has never tried pho so I said might as well start out with the best(or what I remember was one of the best in the city) so she can compared the rest of her experiences to this.*



Dau Bo is still pretty good
Noodle World is decent for portions 

Soung Hongs pho is actually pretty good.

I've been going to Rang Dong actually, cheapest in Calgary and consistent

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *They aren't as good as they were before. I find that the MSG added is through the roof and I am always really thirsty, afterwards, even more so than other places. Still tastes good though *



Dau Bo is still ok, but not what I remember it being but still decent, the have oxtail pho now  :Big Grin:  I would go again but after I try other mentioned places to get back into knowing where the best places in town are.

----------


## V6-BoI

I like going to Pho Binh Minh that's just a block away from Pho Dau Bo. The Bun Bo Hue is awesome at Pho Binh Minh.

----------


## SuperG3

I used to be a pho binh minh regular but you need to try Pho 26 on 17ave. The broth has a fuller rich beef flavor. Noodle world is also really good for the Hu tieu.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by SuperG3_ 
> *I used to be a pho binh minh regular but you need to try Pho 26 on 17ave. The broth has a fuller rich beef flavor. Noodle world is also really good for the Hu tieu.*




Hmm I was planning to go to Pho Binh Minh for lunch today or tomorrow but maybe I'll give Noodle world or Pho 26 a try.

----------


## SuperG3

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Hmm I was planning to go to Pho Binh Minh for lunch today or tomorrow but maybe I'll give Noodle world or Pho 26 a try.*



Pho 26 if you're feeling pho, noodle world Hu Tieu 'bo kho' beef stew or strangely enough the hu tieu wonton are my favorite with rice noodle not egg noodle.

----------


## 95EG6P

i always try to go to noodle world on 17 ave it is greatness and the meat to noodle ratio is good, i think it might even be more meat then noodles which is bombdiggity :Clap:

----------


## deee_wreck

.

Has any tried the Pho Place next to Ceasers, it use to be "The Ramen" and before that was a "Banzai" 

.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I still frequent Pho Binh Minh and Pho Chu Te (macleod, my personal favourite). Any place that serves nuc beo is worth trying out though.

I've been meaning to try Basil and Pho 26

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *3 year bump, can anyone comment on 2016 Pho Dau Bo quality? I haven't been there in couple years because of laziness, just wondering if it's still as good as it used to be or are there better places as of late? Or anything else in the general vicinity to recommend for pho, I know every 2nd shop is basically a Vietnamese noodle or Chinese bbq restaurant in the ghetto on 17th.
> 
> SO's cousin from the maritimes has never tried pho so I said might as well start out with the best(or what I remember was one of the best in the city) so she can compared the rest of her experiences to this.*



 Dau Bo is good but skimpy on the meat IMO

I've been going to Basil and I am impressed with the Satay Beef. You actually get extra meat and the spice is  :Drool:  and they insta refill your waters too.  :thumbs up:  I hope that doesn't change haha

----------


## phreezee

Basil is meh in my books. Tried Pho 26 the other weekend and very impressed with the amount of meat in the bowl.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by deee_wreck_ 
> *.
> 
> Has any tried the Pho Place next to Ceasers, it use to be &quot;The Ramen&quot; and before that was a &quot;Banzai&quot; 
> 
> .*



Slow service and it was ok if you don't want to walk to Chinatown. 
Don't know if I'd had anything better on the west side of downtown though.

Pho Hoai is best in downtown.

----------


## taemo

Pho Thanh on 64th is our go to place now
Pho Kim, Dau Bo, Chu The if we are ever in the area.

Any recommendation on the upper NE area (Saddleridge, Castleridge, Falconridge)?
There's Pho Hoang and another one on the Castleridge but are pretty average.

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *Pho Thanh on 64th is our go to place now
> Pho Kim, Dau Bo, Chu The if we are ever in the area.
> 
> Any recommendation on the upper NE area (Saddleridge, Castleridge, Falconridge)?
> There's Pho Hoang and another one on the Castleridge but are pretty average.*



Ugh how can you even consider pho thanh when red sky is so close?!?!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *Pho Thanh on 64th is our go to place now
> *



Used to be my fav spot, and still Baygirls fav spot.




> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> Ugh how can you even consider pho thanh when red sky is so close?!?!*



My fav spot, stupid small chairs and all.

----------


## killramos

My whiteness is probably going to show but Quynh in Sunridge is my go to.

Restaurant interior actually looks like they give a shit, granite tables and clean. Good Prices, Good Food, Fast. Can always get a table. Bun and Pho are both good there. Their stir fries and bubble tea also tasty.

 :dunno:  

Been going there for years Quynh + Movie  :Drool:  

Its the kind of place you can actually take people ( namely girls ) to try viet for the first time and they don't look at you like you are high based on standard shit interior you expect from pho.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Used to be my fav spot, and still Baygirls fav spot.
> 
> 
> 
> My fav spot, stupid small chairs and all.*



Small chairs is right. And a bit tight seating but the food was pretty good.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> Ugh how can you even consider pho thanh when red sky is so close?!?!*



went to Red Sky years ago when they first opened and thought it was ok, found Pho Thanh to have more meat but havent been to Red Sky in a while (would rather go to Seniore for pizza  :Pooosie:  )
might try them again

----------


## V6-BoI

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> went to Red Sky years ago when they first opened and thought it was ok, found Pho Thanh to have more meat but havent been to Red Sky in a while (would rather go to Seniore for pizza  )
> might try them again*



Should definitely check out Red Sky again. Their sate beef is awesome.

I still kinda like going to Pho Thanh every once in a while. I dunno if it's just me, but there's something about the old school places like Pho Thanh, Pho Kim and Pho So that appeals to me when I want something quick and dirty. You order an XL, and it's just meat noodles and broth and nothing fancy at all.

----------


## Swank

Anyone know if these are available yet?

http://www.foodbeast.com/news/phorrito/

----------


## muffzz

Pho Hoan in Royal Oak is pretty good

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by muffzz_ 
> *Pho Hoan in Royal Oak is pretty good*



The peanut sate pho is  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Used to be my fav spot, and still Baygirls fav spot.
> 
> 
> 
> My fav spot, stupid small chairs and all.*



 :Werd!:  

Was a die hard Pho Thanh guy for years until i tried Saigon Red Sky. Now i only go to pho thanh when Saigon is closed on Sundays.

----------


## max_boost

Van son anyone? Peanut pho satay! Yum  :Drool:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Van son anyone? Peanut pho satay! Yum *



Mine is noodle king
https://www.zomato.com/photos/pv-res...MjEzMDc3MDM5Nz

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 95EG6P

noodle world on 17 se

----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Mine is noodle king
> https://www.zomato.com/photos/pv-res...MjEzMDc3MDM5Nz
> *




I enjoy noodle king, but I still go to Basil first now that I work up here again.

As for the SW I still stick to my Pho Huong Viet. Otherwise I don't care too much for the ones littered around aspen/cougar/old banff area

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> * 
> 
> The peanut sate pho is    *



Yep that's my go to

+1 for pho hoan

----------


## bleu

> _Originally posted by muffzz_ 
> *Pho Hoan in Royal Oak is pretty good*







> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> * 
> 
> The peanut sate pho is    *



Sounds like I need to try this place!

----------


## bh87

Tried Saigon Red Sky last night.

Wife and I liked it, would go again if we are in the area but wouldn't go out of our way to have it. Binh Minh is still our favorite.

----------


## darthVWader

This White dude likes.

1. Pho Huong Viet, Ranchlands
2. Pho Hoai, Chinatown
3. Pho So 1, Centre St
4. Thanh Thy, Cochrane

----------


## TomcoPDR

Bolsa and green basil

----------


## msommers

Pho Anh Huyen is still the best. Always 30A lol

----------


## Wakalimasu

Pho Rang Dong is the only place I go to for Pho. The broth  :Big Grin: ~~

#1 xtra large everytime

----------


## TomcoPDR

A negative for me for Pho An on Macleod and 90th SE (old future shop of 1992 era)

Just really generic broth, Ma and pa type of place (no problem with that), no ambuence to the place imo. If you're in this area for Pho, just take the risk and go to Bolsa by Rona.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Pho Anh Huyen is still the best. Always 30A lol*



This has been my go to place for the past year. My sister lives near by and recommended it. Had it this past Saturday, delicious as always.

*Disclaimer* 
I'm a white dude.

----------


## aaronck

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *A negative for me for Pho An on Macleod and 90th SE (old future shop of 1992 era)
> 
> Just really generic broth, Ma and pa type of place (no problem with that), no ambuence to the place imo. If you're in this area for Pho, just take the risk and go to Bolsa by Rona. 
> 
> *



Love Bolsa! Family place with a crazy Mama!

----------


## sexualbanana

I know it's been brought up in the past, but who has the best satay that's not the peanut satay? I'm thinking like the satay at Bagolac.

----------


## bh87

> _Originally posted by sexualbanana_ 
> *I know it's been brought up in the past, but who has the best satay that's not the peanut satay? I'm thinking like the satay at Bagolac.*



The Sate I like the best is at Binh Minh. if you ask for extra Sate when ordering they give you a jar of it on your table (add as much as you want). You can also buy it from them in a to go cup.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Mine is noodle king
> https://www.zomato.com/photos/pv-res...MjEzMDc3MDM5Nz
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




a consultant recommended me to give Noodle King a try and order the cream style sate, he says it's not in the menu but it's really good.
anyone know about this?




> _Originally posted by darthVWader_ 
> *This White dude likes.
> 2. Pho Hoai, Chinatown
> *



I used to like Hoai but when we went there last week I thought the broth was weak, would rather go to Pasteur Saigon.

----------


## BigDL

Anyone have an idea when Song Huong is going to be reopening?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * a consultant recommended me to give Noodle King a try and order the cream style sate, he says it's not in the menu but it's really good.
> anyone know about this?*



I get the 16 + sate, cooked sprouts.
It's literally the only place I can walk into and never divert from my order. I've walked in so many times thinking "I'm going to try that fried macaroni my buddy really likes"... and then the though subsides when it comes to ordering time  :ROFL!: 

I believe sate beef is #21? It's definitely on the menu though.
Most people I know get the special (12?) and add sate but I don't eat the tripe / tendon, just the nam

I know Noodle World on 17th ave is the same owner and supposedly has identical menus.

----------


## jay838

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *Anyone have an idea when Song Huong is going to be reopening?*



End of feb. that what the owner told me.

----------


## bh87

Tried "Pho Van" today on a whim (in the Country Hills Landing area - Across Harvest Hills Blvd from T&T NW and T-Pot).

It was actually really good, had the Satay beef and it was more spicy than others I have tried.
Pro's:
Broth was flavorful and aromatic
Generous amount of meat
Noodles had good texture
Food came quickly after ordering
Spicy Satay

Con's:
They were a little stingy on the herbs (one sprig of thai basil for the two of us)
Slightly more expensive than my usual spot (Binh Minh in Forest Lawn) by $1.50 per bowl ($9.00 vs. $10.50)

Overall:
I would eat there again if I was in the area but not sure I would drive out of my way to go there. Binh Minh is still my favorite.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Tried "Pho Van" today on a whim (in the Country Hills Landing area - Across Harvest Hills Blvd from T&T NW and T-Pot).
> 
> It was actually really good, had the Satay beef and it was more spicy than others I have tried.
> Pro's:
> Broth was flavorful and aromatic
> Generous amount of meat
> Noodles had good texture
> Food came quickly after ordering
> Spicy Satay
> ...



The one in the strip mall call "Ashton square" or something? (there's a subway there)

Yeah, when I'm in that area, I like this place, better than the pho place "attached" to T&T harvest hills... I'd rather just go in TT to get their kiosk shrimp wonton

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Noodle King sounds delicious! Would have to give it a try! 

My go-to is Pho Kim. I've been going there for years as its close to work/home, cheap, and super quick. Sometimes I can be in and out of that place within 15 mins. I go there so often that they just ask me "same thing?" every time I go. 

One time I was meeting up with my gf there for lunch. We drove separate cars and when they saw me getting out of my car in the parking lot they just started cooking my usual #4 XL. So by the time I got in and sat down my pho was already being served to me, before my gf even got to pick up the menu.

----------


## spikerS

Gotta say, as a white boy in the north, my 2 favorite places for pho are Saigon Red Sky and Pho Thanh thanks to the recommendations in this thread.

I either order the chicken satay or the rare beef and beef balls at those places respectively.

Anyone think anywhere else can do those dishes better?

----------


## Buster

I need some deep south recommendations folks.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> I need some deep south recommendations folks.



recommendation: drive to the SE aka International Ave.

----------


## bh87

> The one in the strip mall call "Ashton square" or something? (there's a subway there)
> 
> Yeah, when I'm in that area, I like this place, better than the pho place "attached" to T&T harvest hills... I'd rather just go in TT to get their kiosk shrimp wonton



That's the one!




> Gotta say, as a white boy in the north, my 2 favorite places for pho are Saigon Red Sky and Pho Thanh thanks to the recommendations in this thread.
> 
> I either order the chicken satay or the rare beef and beef balls at those places respectively.
> 
> Anyone think anywhere else can do those dishes better?



I liked Pho Van better than Saigon Red Sky (only tried it once in January, it was decent but this place is better for sure) and I think I liked it more than Pho Thanh too, but they are pretty comparable now that I think about it.




> recommendation: drive to the SE aka International Ave.



+1, try any of the suggestions in this thread from that area.

Also, behind Pho Dau Bo inside the "mall" AKA little Saigon, bring a big pot to "Bun Bo Hue Deli" for $20 they will fill your pot with enough to feed 4-6 people and it is amazing!

----------


## 88CRX

> I need some deep south recommendations folks.



Hong An Vietnamese Cuisine on 130th Ave beside Canadian Tire, same parking lot as The Keg.

----------


## Buster

> Hong An Vietnamese Cuisine on 130th Ave beside Canadian Tire, same parking lot as The Keg.



Thanks. That's right beside Kiro, which was recommended as a decent Ramen place, which I like, and Karma, where I go for Indian food.

South side is pretty thin on good places to eat.

----------


## 88CRX

> Thanks. That's right beside Kiro, which was recommended as a decent Ramen place, which I like, and Karma, where I go for Indian food.
> 
> South side is pretty thin on good places to eat.



We'll also sometimes grab pho from Le's Pho in Deerfoot Meadows (same parking lot as Best Buy) as its more convenient then dealing with 130th Ave after work. Its not as good but still decent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pho Hoai down in the mall in chinatown is tasty to this guy.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> One time I was meeting up with my gf there for lunch. We drove separate cars and when they saw me getting out of my car in the parking lot they just started cooking my usual #4 XL. So by the time I got in and sat down my pho was already being served to me, before my gf even got to pick up the menu.



 So you ate your food while your gf watched and then you watched her eat hers lol

----------


## bigbadboss101

Often we go for Pho in the Suncor building at a place called Omi. Very popular place and I find their broth can taste better than some of the regular restaurant Pho.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Thanks. That's right beside Kiro, which was recommended as a decent Ramen place, which I like, and Karma, where I go for Indian food.
> 
> South side is pretty thin on good places to eat.



this is qft...

Karma is very expensive for decent indian, and Kiro isn't bad for Raman but is far from their best dish.

Kiro acctually is very good for their Korean (Korean owners I reckon) and rolls... I really think the value and quality is one of the best in the city

For Pho though, I'm the Satay guy... and I've been to noodle world multiple times only because Pho Da Bau was closed... I dunno I've been a patron there for some time and they managed to keep their quality where Basil (former owners) dropped

----------


## cyra1ax

> Often we go for Pho in the Suncor building at a place called Omi. Very popular place and I find their broth can taste better than some of the regular restaurant Pho.



Pretty much the place in the +15. The line is hilarious too, I feel so bad for the Japanese place right next door(who actually has quite good Ramen as well. Not the best, but it'll do.) since the line stretches past their shop every day. I think it's a mistake for that viet place in Bow Valley Square to not serve pho, but the dill infused soup that they've got is quite interesting. 

As ExtraSlow says, Pho Hoai is when you want the good shit and don't mind the walk outside.

Edit: Don't bother with that noodle bar in the Bow. I think they use some sort of beef? bouillon based broth as a master and just add seasoning to it. The "pho" there tastes more like Soto(indonesian beef soup), and the miso ramen somehow tastes somewhat similar to the Pho while having a miso taste to it. Can't really explain it.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I wish more places did nuoc beo. Clogged arteries be damned, it makes for a wicked bowl of pho.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Pretty much the place in the +15. The line is hilarious too, I feel so bad for the Japanese place right next door(who actually has quite good Ramen as well. Not the best, but it'll do.) since the line stretches past their shop every day. I think it's a mistake for that viet place in Bow Valley Square to not serve pho, but the dill infused soup that they've got is quite interesting. 
> 
> Edit: Don't bother with that noodle bar in the Bow. I think they use some sort of beef? bouillon based broth as a master and just add seasoning to it. The "pho" there tastes more like Soto(indonesian beef soup), and the miso ramen somehow tastes somewhat similar to the Pho while having a miso taste to it. Can't really explain it.



The Japanese place I tried their Ramen once. I think it was $10. Not much noodles, and not much anything else. I showed it to my colleague and said it's more like a $6 bowl of food. The Omi place is always busy and when I get in morning time I can already smell something cooking up there.

The one in Bow Valley I haven't tried. A bit more pricy I think and since they started up I don't think it affected the place in Suncor EC. The one in the Bow, both the noodle place and the buffet place don't seem to be very busy. Used to be Japanese and Korean food before they changed over.

----------


## sexualbanana

> This has been my go to place for the past year. My sister lives near by and recommended it. Had it this past Saturday, delicious as always.
> 
> *Disclaimer* 
> I'm a white dude.



I used to work across the street. We'd either plan ahead and not wear white shirts, or if someone started looking around to see who was wearing a white shirt, we knew it was game time.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I wish more places did nuoc beo. Clogged arteries be damned, it makes for a wicked bowl of pho.



If you ask for it most places will do it but the only place i order that at is Dau bo, everywhere else the oil doesnt do much for flavor and just adds a greasy feel where as dau bo the oil is full of flavor and completely changes the taste

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I agree. Some places it just tastes like oil and onions. Dau Bo is phenomenal, just a little out of the way for me.

----------


## dj_rice

Yall still like Dau Bo?

To me, ever since they changed owners, it don't taste the same. Its still good but wasn't as before

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Haven't been in nearly a year. When did they change owners?

----------


## r3ccOs

> Yall still like Dau Bo?
> 
> To me, ever since they changed owners, it don't taste the same. Its still good but wasn't as before



I just went yesterday... has the #1 Dac Biet w/ Satay... 

I just can't find anywhere in town as good and they changed owners going back almost 10 years ago

I also think their spring rolls are off the hook, but would say their vermicelli is not their core compentancy

----------


## Shlade

I think one of the best PHO places I've been to in this city is just beside westbrook. Close to 17th ave X 37th street. Same strip as Tims and shoppers drugmart

----------


## TYMSMNY

they've gone way downhill since a few months ago, soup is meh, portions vary so much. Used to go once a week... now once in a few months. Good enough pho place for area/convenience.

----------


## bleu

> they've gone way downhill since a few months ago, soup is meh, portions vary so much. Used to go once a week... now once in a few months. Good enough pho place for area/convenience.




Have they changed ownership? We used to go frequently as well, hadn’t been in months, then went back last week and we didn’t recognize anyone. The food tasted different as well.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> Have they changed ownership? We used to go frequently as well, hadn’t been in months, then went back last week and we didn’t recognize anyone. The food tasted different as well.



seems like it. steady decline after they sold off their "express" location.

basic soup recipe seemed to have change, started to sell "appy specials"...

----------


## Rocket1k78

Dau bo hasnt changed owners since the second owners bought it way back. FYI the original owners opened up basil on 32 and they used the same recipe as before, only shitty thing is they only offer 1 size and the portions are small for what you pay. 
Ive got my go tos for pho and 99% of the time its damn good but every now and then it'll taste like hot water lol Pho Thanh is probably one of the worst for being inconsistent but they're portions and price are unbeatable

----------


## dj_rice

I haven't been back to Dau Bo in years, the last time, they were just started renovations and I think that was the time they changed owners and it hasn't tasted the same..

----------


## colinxx235

> I think one of the best PHO places I've been to in this city is just beside westbrook. Close to 17th ave X 37th street. Same strip as Tims and shoppers drugmart




That would be Pho Huong Viet. It is my favorite place in the SW/closest to home. Usually only eat Sate Beef Pho there with the odd seafood tossed in. Huge portions/great prices. Brutal service but I don't go there for that aspect haha

----------


## max_boost

Noodle World - Beef Stew
Pho 26 - BBH
Nho Saigon - Satay Pho
Van Son - Satay Peanut Pho

----------


## rx7boi

Is it normal for pho places to charge extra for satay sauce?

I literally need like half a spoon of it to give the soup more flavour haha.

----------


## Disoblige

I like Pho Binh Minh if I'm in the lawn, and Pho Van if I'm in the NW.

We're actually pretty lucky to have a good number of great Vietnamese restaurants in Calgary. Go to other cities and it's much worse.

----------


## sabad66

Had a chance to try out Pho Van after reading some comments in here. I think i have a new favourite! My old top 2 were:
Saigon Red Sky (beddington next to seniores)
Pho Thanh (hunterhorn)

But Pho Van is now fav. I love the flavor and spice in the Satay Beef, wife quite enjoyed the seafood pho too.

My brother told me that Pho Van is owned by the same people as Pho Thanh...not sure if that's true or not.

----------


## LadyLuck

Pho Hoang in the N.E makes a good Satay, also the ladies that run that place are pretty awesome and quick!
The worst satay I've ever had was at Saigon Maxim a few weeks back, there was half an inch of oil covering the broth. Couldn't eat it.

Man do I miss Trong Khanh, their creamy coconut milk broth was to die for  :Cry:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Just a heads up, Pho Huong Viet on 17th ave has been temporarily shut down by health inspectors. https://www.albertahealthservices.ca...r-6-2019-a.pdf

----------


## G-ZUS

> Just a heads up, Pho Huong Viet on 17th ave has been temporarily shut down by health inspectors. https://www.albertahealthservices.ca...r-6-2019-a.pdf




The dirtier the establishment, the better tasting the food is

----------


## dj_rice

> Just a heads up, Pho Huong Viet on 17th ave has been temporarily shut down by health inspectors. https://www.albertahealthservices.ca...r-6-2019-a.pdf



Asians be saying...and? If you can go to Vietnam, and eat the food and survive, your stomach can handle food in Canada

----------


## harv91

TNK in the NE (Monterey Park) is the best I've had in the city
Spicy Beef Sate is a must try if you like flavourful spicy broth.

----------


## tonytiger55

Minh Chau Restaurant in Inglewood. 
The Spicy Chicken Satay... OMG...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Can't beat Oriental Phoenix on 58th!

Ask for Jenny' special.

----------


## msommers

> Minh Chau Restaurant in Inglewood. 
> The Spicy Chicken Satay... OMG...



We need to go.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We need to go.



***pokes head up ****

----------


## Buster

yes

----------


## adam c

In Calgary Dau Bau
In Edmonton Co Do Hue

I only ever get satay

----------


## tonytiger55

> We need to go.






> ***pokes head up ****






> yes



Highline brewery is just behind it too. 

Another Beyond food meet me thinks..

----------


## msommers

In the hood and hadn't had Pho Dau Bo for awhile. The broth is still fantastic but the portions are easily half of what I remember, and barely any meat. $20 for a bowl of pho and still hungry. Inflation is a bitch

----------


## Type_S1

> In the hood and hadn't had Pho Dau Bo for awhile. The broth is still fantastic but the portions are easily half of what I remember, and barely any meat. $20 for a bowl of pho and still hungry. Inflation is a bitch



Dau Bo went to shit when the kids took over. Portions are brutal, they started cutting costs on cheaper ingredients (flavors have definitely changed), service sucks and it is way too pricey. They are using their past reputation to keep customers but after going there for 10-15 years (cant even remember how long) I have refused to go since last summer.

Basil is my go-to nowmuch better broth, service and pricing.

----------


## suntan

There are lots of good places now. We are spoiled in Calgary. Somebody open one up in Sundre.

----------


## msommers

Pho Anh Huyen on Center St, #30 XL is still a staple for me.

----------


## Disoblige

Don't give a shit what anyone says. A bowl of pho should not cost $20 and if it does, it better be fucking loaded to the tits with all the herb fixings as well.

----------


## pheoxs

Recently found out Heart of Saigon closed down by Chinook, quite liked it there.

----------


## Xtrema

New favs:

Pure Street Food Noodle Bar in 1st Street Market. - $15, decent price for Beltline (used to be $12 when started)

Pho Mr.Q Vietnamese Restaurant in Crowfoot - $15 for Large. Wide menu, great atmosphere inside, beef is good and tender and satay has a hint of Tom Yum? Very interesting take.

Too many places don't do good soup any more and just cheap out with MSG.

----------


## suntan

Pure is fantastic. Expensive but really high quality meat. And the broth is perfect.

Pho Huan Pasteur in Royal Oak vastly improved their broth recently.

----------


## msommers

Dope. Gonna have to try that!

----------


## gpomp

> New favs:
> 
> Pure Street Food Noodle Bar in 1st Street Market. - $15, decent price for Beltline (used to be $12 when started)
> 
> Pho Mr.Q Vietnamese Restaurant in Crowfoot - $15 for Large. Wide menu, great atmosphere inside, beef is good and tender and satay has a hint of Tom Yum? Very interesting take.
> 
> Too many places don't do good soup any more and just cheap out with MSG.



I think the OG Pure on 8th is better than the one in the market.

----------


## suntan

Oh crap, that’s the OG! My friend gushes about it. No wonder.

----------


## Xtrema

> Pho Huan Pasteur in Royal Oak vastly improved their broth recently.



They were good and then they cheap out when they got popular. But I don't think I'll go back until Mr Q quality drops off.




> I think the OG Pure on 8th is better than the one in the market.



Didn't know that, not a downtown/core dweller any more.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Pho Mr Q is good. The new location is more roomy and the food is good. Grant we usually do take out. I usually go for the Sate Beef Pho, or one of the vermicelli with various pork varieties.

----------


## suntan

> They were good and then they cheap out at they got popular. But I don't think I'll go back until Mr Q quality drops off.



Definitely going to try out Mr Q esp since they have subs. PHP Royal Oak redid their menu so I think there were some management changes.

----------


## Manhattan

Went to Pho Dau Bo first and only time last summer. Was really confused at what all the fuss was about for a $20 bowl of pho. I get it that prices have to increase over time because business pay inflated prices on rent, food, utilities just like we do but if everyone else can make it work for 10-20% less so can they especially on higher volumes.

Will have to check out Pho Anh Huyen on Center St. Driven & walked past it probably a million times. Looks absolutely disgusting from the outside haha

----------


## msommers

> Will have to check out Pho Anh Huyen on Center St. Driven & walked past it probably a million times. Looks absolutely disgusting from the outside haha



That's how you know it's good haha

----------


## suntan

> Will have to check out Pho Anh Huyen on Center St. Driven & walked past it probably a million times. Looks absolutely disgusting from the outside haha



They used to have terrible sate pho, looks like they fixed that.

----------


## max_boost

> In the hood and hadn't had Pho Dau Bo for awhile. The broth is still fantastic but the portions are easily half of what I remember, and barely any meat. $20 for a bowl of pho and still hungry. Inflation is a bitch



Yea thats why I dont go tbh 
I go next door to noodle world. 

Beef stew with egg noodles
Bun bo hue
Satay beef noodle soup with coconut
Diced beef with fried rice or macaroni

Love noodle world so much haha

----------


## Manhattan

What's the best place in Calgary for bring your own pot pho? I've gotten BBH by the pot which is great but when I'm sick the spiciness of the broth isn't so great.

----------


## Xtrema

> Will have to check out Pho Anh Huyen on Center St. Driven & walked past it probably a million times. Looks absolutely disgusting from the outside haha



Never tried that joint because parking is a shit show between it and BBQ express next door.

Coconut milk in Satay is rare for Pho joints. Nha Hang a couple blocks down used to do it until restaurant ended when the mall got redeveloped.

----------


## Manhattan

> That's how you know it's good haha



Used to think this way too but I've learned a great rule of thumb. If the bathrooms are nice & clean the food will be too. It may be overlooked but its like a portal into the owners' psyche. If bathroom is nasty it means the restaurant is likely cutting corners everywhere else too. E.g. Major tom having perfectly pressured body temp water in faucets is  :thumbs up:

----------


## max_boost

Haha what’s the pho equivalent to major Tom? Lol

I don’t disagree tho. Washrooms at the Nash I like a lot. The Nash never fails me when I’m on a date

----------


## flipstah

> Yea thats why I dont go tbh 
> I go next door to noodle world. 
> 
> Beef stew with egg noodles
> Bun bo hue
> Satay beef noodle soup with coconut
> Diced beef with fried rice or macaroni
> 
> Love noodle world so much haha



I love Noodle World mmmm.

The hood is so good.

@msommers
 the BBQ Express beside PhoAnh is bomb
 
@Manhattan
 if you want BBH, the strip mall on 17th Ave SE Bun Bo Hue Deli is good

----------


## hurrdurr

I've been having very inconsistent Pho experiences lately.

Mind you I've been going to mostly south suburban ones (Pho Hoan Pasteur, Tini, Hong An, Sen, Pho Chu The, Pho So 1)

But also Bow River (on elbow) Qyuhn in the NE, Pho Houng Viet near Westbrook mall, Bagolac near Chinook, Pho 26 17th SE. Some days good, mostly meh, less meat, less noodles, charging 2x for sate on side and overall price increases

----------


## max_boost

Yea you miss the $5 pho days. I wonder how pho hoai is these days inside the little mall around the corner from thi thi. That place was og bomb delicious, gotta visit it soon again

----------


## 88CRX

> I've been having very inconsistent Pho experiences lately.
> 
> Mind you I've been going to mostly south suburban ones (Pho Hoan Pasteur, Tini, Hong An, Sen, Pho Chu The, Pho So 1)
> 
> But also Bow River (on elbow) Qyuhn in the NE, Pho Houng Viet near Westbrook mall, Bagolac near Chinook, Pho 26 17th SE. Some days good, mostly meh, less meat, less noodles, charging 2x for sate on side and overall price increases



Have you ever tried the pho at Pho Thanh Nga? I honestly think they messed it up and gave us plain chicken stock from the grocery store haha. Maybe should give them a second chance. 

Our go to is Hong An for something close. Pho Hoan Pasteur is usually decent too, totally different broth taste but still usually really good.

----------


## suntan

> Yea you miss the $5 pho days. I wonder how pho hoai is these days inside the little mall around the corner from thi thi. That place was og bomb delicious, gotta visit it soon again



It's been consistent, the sate is always good but I've never been a huge fan of the regular pho broth.

----------


## max_boost

Actually I gotta give a quick mention to Saigon maxim riverbend. Those guys work really hard and the food is awesome. 

Saigon Rex (old owners of maxim) should be pretty good in the nw.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yea you miss the $5 pho days. I wonder how pho hoai is these days inside the little mall around the corner from thi thi. That place was og bomb delicious, gotta visit it soon again



Pho Hoai #15 is Lyfe.
I'm told they sell other items. I'll never know.

----------


## sabad66

> Have you ever tried the pho at Pho Thanh Nga? I honestly think they messed it up and gave us plain chicken stock from the grocery store haha. Maybe should give them a second chance.



Had to google them to confirm it wasn’t OG Pho Thanh in hunterhorn. Clearly not affiliated as pho thanh is bomb. 

You know there’s way too many pho spots in the city when names start getting recycled with an extra word at the end lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pho Ann works for me. I like that place a lot.

Also love Pho haoi in Chinatown of I'm down there. Never disappoints unless you aren't ready to order when the drill Sargent comes to take your order. Then you bring shame to your whole family.

----------


## msommers

> You know there’s way too many pho spots in the city when names start getting recycled with an extra word at the end lol



A problem I'm happy to have!

----------


## Xtrema

> You know there’s way too many pho spots in the city when names start getting recycled with an extra word at the end lol



Or expansion from current owners or switching to franchise model. There is at least 2 Pho Tai in the NW and 4 Pho Hoan Pasteur in the city.

----------


## riander5

> Yea you miss the $5 pho days. I wonder how pho hoai is these days inside the little mall around the corner from thi thi. That place was og bomb delicious, gotta visit it soon again



Went the other day, was delicious but also very quiet compared to 5 yrs ago

- - - Updated - - -




> Pho Ann works for me. I like that place a lot.
> 
> Also love Pho haoi in Chinatown of I'm down there. Never disappoints unless you aren't ready to order when the drill Sargent comes to take your order. Then you bring shame to your whole family.



And if you ask for one of their 100ml cups of water... this also disgusts him

----------


## Manhattan

Pho really is the quintessential Calgary dish. It's the only one we do well.

----------


## msommers

Got a chance to try Pure today and while the sate isn't very spicy, it sure is tasty and they didn't skimp on the beef!

----------

